
Vermont’s Mormon megacity called off after preservationists sound the alarm - lando2319
https://archpaper.com/2018/06/vermont-mormon-megacity-called-off-preservationists-sound-alarm/
======
heneryville
I'm Mormon, live in Utah, and am fairly involved in Mormon culture. I've never
heard of this project except via Hacker News. If an LDS builder has a plan to
build a community, it doesn't mean he's trying to populate it with Mormons.
He's even quoted as saying so in the OP.

This has nothing to do with Mormonism. Reporting trying to trace a connection
is merely pandering to the fact that Mormons being weird makes for a more
interesting article, and earned your click.

------
jimrandomh
This sort of thing happens when people try to build large amounts of housing
in the US pretty much anywhere. It's a strategic ploy to drive up housing
prices, enriching landlords and homeowners at the expense of renters and young
people.

~~~
sonnyblarney
Uhhh, 'more homes' is absolutely the last thing any landlords want as it does
the exact opposite of 'driving up home prices'. Especially given this is a new
development, there's no erstwhile 'home prices' to drive up ...

~~~
dvdhnt
The “city” would be carved out of four other cities mentioned in the article.
Not only would these new developments compete with those existing areas, it
would compete with any planned developments, or potential developments that
opponents would prefer to build in the described “city” of only they could
acquire the land.

Though, I think the grandparent comment meant that blocking new home
construction is a ploy to increase home prices and harm renters and the young.

~~~
sonnyblarney
In absolute terms there would almost assuredly be more homes than less in that
scenario - thereby putting downward pressure on housing costs, not upward.
This is Economics.

Moreover - there is no real competition for land (specific plots and waterside
aside). Even in Vermont's largest urban area (Burlington) you can literally go
_one kilometre_ in any direction and find tons of open space, even you go a
few more, it's empty.

Developers can go almost anywhere - if one spot taken, you can literally
_walk_ in almost any direction and find suitable land.

Which is at least partly why places like Vermont have average home prices of
$192K and California (mostly urban) has average home prices of nearly double
that. [1][2]

In light of the basic economics here, the parent commenter has the onus to
prove his more cynical position that this is 'all some kind of evil rent
ploy'.

Because it's not, and if it were, it would be the dumbest ploy ever, because
there's no surplus control or surplus capture. People can build next door to
move outside of the supposed economic control.

[1] [https://www.zillow.com/vt/home-values/](https://www.zillow.com/vt/home-
values/) [2] [https://www.sacbee.com/site-
services/databases/article132559...](https://www.sacbee.com/site-
services/databases/article13255952.html)

------
rayiner
> The charming village centers and idyllic surrounding farms and forests in
> four historic towns,” reads the Trust’s statement, “would be permanently
> altered by a development proposal calling for construction of a new planned
> community in this rural part of Vermont.”

Disgusting. The proposed development would be so much more ecologically
friendly than spreading those same residents around sprawling “idyllic”
“villages.” Not to mention that I doubt many of those “idyllic” existing
stuctures have modern levels of energy efficiency. I don’t know why the Trust
hates the environment so much.

~~~
duxup
With the 200 square foot apartments idea I'm really not sure this was going to
go far....

~~~
wavefunction
Meekness is a positive trait in the LDS church.

I have met a fair number of fantastic people who were/are members of the
Church but I saw how many folks struggled under its influence and
expectations.

The worst aspect of Utah LDS culture is the social shunning if you leave the
church.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Mitt Romney is very meek indeed.

Joseph Smith threatening 'I will be killed by angel with a flaming sword, if
you don't do your duty and become my 15th wife', is also 'meek'.

As an ex-mormon, (I was 100% in 2 years ago, and believed everything, I also
didn't know about Polyandry, Book of Abraham, Joseph's Polygamy (was told it
started w/ BY and ended at 1890's), member since I was 14 (38 now), never
missed a day of Seminary, but there's so many things they tell you, that's
just not true or correct.

The CESLetter.com is a major eye-opener.

------
lewis500
Baffling why Vermont's population is aging rapidly, given its "charming
village centers and idyllic surrounding farms and forests in four historic
towns." This is what young people crave. Millenials just can't get enough
charm/farms.

~~~
NegativeLatency
Millennial here. More interested in unfettered wilderness, safe bike routes,
and good places to eat than charm/farms.

~~~
lewis500
I'm joking. this is clearly the agenda of retirees and busybodies trying to
keep things just the way they are, to the detriment of young people.

------
qop
Because of course it's a good idea to chase off extremely low crime
demographics. What a smart move! /ssssss

I'm sure this ain't breaking the hearts of most Mormons anyways. Utah will
take them with open arms.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Mormons are decent people overall, but the church is still officially quite
homophobic. I wouldn't really want 200,000 (or even a significant percentage
of that) homophobic voters moving in next door to me. I like having civil
rights.

